# Mansfield Brewery, Nottinghamshire



## Goldie87 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have paid a few quick visits to this place. Very trashed but theres a few interesting features. One is the hundreds of full bottles of beer with a best before date of april 2002. Another is the tunnel under the road which connects the bottling plant with the rest of the brewery.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 2, 2007)

Enjoyed your pics there Goldie. In that first one, the colour of the Buddleia flowers is amazing...electric blue!
Just think, with all those beers and all those empty jars, you could have quite a party in there! 

Cheers for that


----------



## King Al (Oct 3, 2007)

Great explore goldie, love the colours on the floor in the second picture also that tunnel looks great, you gota love a tunnel!!!!


----------



## sheep2405 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool Photo's


----------



## smileysal (Oct 3, 2007)

Good pics Goldie. I've been to the Brewery once, but we were looking for the tunnel to go from the main site across the road to the bottling plant. Looks like there's loads of beer left  

Im glad you're pics are much bigger than mine. Hadn't quite worked out how to get the pics right on here when i did them back in January. (know how to do it all now tho lol).

Cheers

 Sal

ps. did you go to the Mansfield General whilst you were up this way?


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone



smileysal said:


> did you go to the Mansfield General whilst you were up this way?



I have walked around and around the outside of the general on a few occasions, including that day, never been in though


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice pics mate.


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks for Goldie's company on this explore and navigating to get there, we started off at Mansfield general with no luck in broad daylight so to save a wasted trip popped here





in the tunnel beneth the road that connects the two halves of the site










eek


----------



## stud (Jan 8, 2008)

This place is just down the road from me 
So now got to have a look around 

Great pics there , always seen it working before it got shut down 

Going to have to pay a Visit to this


----------



## Virusman26 (Jan 17, 2008)

Is this place still there? I'd love to have a good look at this one. Nice site!!!!!!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 18, 2008)

VM, most of its still there, I think they've demolished the large metal building at the back of the main site. It didn't have the roof on last time i went. Will have a look next time i go past.

 Sal


----------



## j3bu (Jan 18, 2008)

Brilliant explore and some fantastic photos! Nice work!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice pics chaps -that tunnel is pretty cool eh? 

Lb

P.s. -did ya sample any of the produce?


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 18, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> did ya sample any of the produce?



Nope, but have been told its drinkable just a bit flat! lol


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


> Nope, but have been told its drinkable just a bit flat! lol



Ahh, just add a drop of R Whites then!


----------



## Virusman26 (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL!!!


----------



## Potter (Feb 17, 2008)

I've been in with smileysal. I really need to check out the bottling part. Yes, the beer is indeed drinkable from what I've been told, and is flat.

Our explore from 2006 is here:

http://ppotter.is-a-geek.net/brewery.htm


----------

